# Converting to Bearing Buddies



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

What are your reasons? I wanted to do this in the past but was talked out of it by a trusted trailer parts company.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have never liked bearing buddies due to the spring that squeezes all the grease out the inside of the hub and you have to deal with that fabulous grease gun.

I have a couple of the turbo lube hubs and will eventually change all of mine to this system. It uses oil and is completely sealed...and no grease gun.


----------



## pursuit25 (Mar 6, 2009)

I was also told not to put on bearing buddies by a trailer co.rep.With the rubber boot you can easily check your grease, bearing buddies you cant.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Leave the zerk fitting, unless it leaks grease when you pump the hub full.
Install whatever brand cap that makes you happy.
I don't launch the trailer, as a result no problems with water in the hub.
Regular maintenance is the big thing with bearings.

Buddies style also come in see through for easy visual inspection

Lots of on-line chatter regarding oil bath vs grease hubs

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=grease+or+oil+bath+hubs&aq=&aqi=&oq=&fp=6b22d27f49a5e7dd


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Curious to know the reasons as well. With all I have seen the zerk system is in many ways superior.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> One of the few down falls with bearing buddies is the inner/rear bearing may not receive the proper amount of lubrication if the bearings are not packed properly in the beginning. This is why it is recommended that all bearings be removed, cleaned and repacked (including the hub) on an annual basis.


Like I said, regular maintenance, no matter what type of hub used.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably the main reason is I'm familiar with the bearing buddy system, having put them on a lot of trailers in the past. Have not had issues with them and I like the positive pressure with the spring. 

Westy's post makes a good point though; it's very easy to check the grease with this rubber cap.

Maybe it's best left as is...?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

If you have the style I think you have... KEEP EM! As you pump grease into them it pushed old grease out. I'm not a fan of BB's. 

Cheers
Capt.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Why not have the best of both worlds. The "posi-Lube" hub design (the zerk fitting introduces the grease between the bearings) is a great way to fill the hub with grease where it needs to go. The Bearing Buddy provides pressure on the grease, AND a means of relief (or escapment) for an overload of grease that may expand with heat and blow a seal without it. 
What might work is to grease hub through the zerk, remove it and store it in tool box, then install the Bearing Buddys and pressurize the hub. I think I will try this next time in order to find if the Posi-Lube hub is compatable with one of the sizes of bearing buddys.

The bearing Buddy company bought Spindo-Seal and has them for 5 different sizes of hubs. They are a lifesaver for axles with rusted and pitted areas where the inside seal must ride.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------

